# amarok und mysql

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich hab amarok-2 nie gemocht, deshalb habe ich bis jetzt noch amarok-1.4 verwendet. Aber nach dem letzte word update, musste ich amarok-1.4 deinstallieren und nun geb ich amarok-2.0 eine Chance.

Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden, aber es gibt etwas, was mich beim jedem Start vom Amarok nervt: wieso versucht es eine Verbidnung zu MySQL zu machen?

Ich will das nicht, ich habe deshalb explizit die embedded USE-Flag ausgeschaltet (nur cdda lastfm mtp player utils) sind aktiv, aber jedes Mal, wenn ich starte, kommt die Meldung, dass die Verbindung zum MySQL Server scheitert und dann wird das "Configure Database" Fentser angezeigt.

Da ist das Häkchen auf "Use external MySQL database" aktiv und ich entfernte dieses Häkchen und klicke dann auf OK. Schließe ich Amarok und starte es neu, dann kommt wieder diese Fehlermeldung und das Häkchen ist wieder aktiv!

Wie kann ich das abstellen?

Danke für die Vorschläge

----------

## astaecker

Amarok 2 speichert seine Datenbank in MySQL. Punkt aus. 

PostgreSQL soll wohl auch irgendwie gehen und SQLite wird es vielleicht in der Zukunft wieder geben, aber im Moment hast du nur die Wahl zwischen externem oder embedded MySQL-Server.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich will das nicht, ich habe deshalb explizit die embedded USE-Flag ausgeschaltet 

 Da liegt dein Irrtum. Ohne das "embedded" USE-Flag benötigt Amarok einen laufenden mySQL Server.  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Ich will das nicht, ich habe deshalb explizit die embedded USE-Flag ausgeschaltet  Da liegt dein Irrtum. Ohne das "embedded" USE-Flag benötigt Amarok einen laufenden mySQL Server. 

 

Jo, da kann ich nur zustimmen!

Doch wenn man die "embedded" USE-Flag gar nicht explizit setzt dann würde sie gar als Default mit gesetzt  :Wink: 

Siehe zb 

```
grep IUSE /usr/portage/media-sound/amarok/amarok-2.4.0.ebuild 

IUSE="cdda daap debug +embedded handbook ipod lastfm mp3tunes mtp opengl +player semantic-desktop +utils"
```

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

danke für die Antworten, ich hab tatächlich die Bedeutung der embedded Variable missverstanden. Ich probiere sie aus.

----------

## pablo_supertux

ok, danke an alle. +embedded hat geholfen

----------

## ChrisJumper

Aus irgendeinem Grund hat sich bei mir das embedded-Useflag automatisch eingeschlichen, also es ist jetzt gesetzt. Kann es sein das es per default mal nicht gesetzt war und mit einem Update (Profil?) dann gesetzt wurde? Also für den Fall das man es selber gar nicht spezifiziert.

Nun jetzt werde ich in Zukunft alles immer schön in package.use ablegen. Doppelt hält wohl besser.

----------

